# new Holland TN tractors



## hawse (Aug 18, 2012)

On average, how many hours can you expect to get out of a new Holland TN 65 or 75 before you start having engine problem? I have heard around 2500. Any truth to that?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Gentleman part time famer down the road from us has such model,he takes darn good care of tractor..no abuse plus he's the ownly one w/the key..he did have seat problem at one time.

He calls his tractor Bonic Blueberry.


----------



## TractorTech (May 2, 2010)

I work on a small fleet of TN95FA's. The newest one has 2000 hours (2008 year) while three others (2004 year) in the fleet have around 6000 hours. They are used in a vineyard by various drivers. Before I started regular maintenance on these a few years and 3 to 4000 hours ago, the oil was changed about every 400-600 hours and the valves had not been adjusted before 3500 hours. This is beyond the 300 hours for oil and 1200 hours for valve adjustment recommended by NH. Engine wise, they run great. I would expect to see about 8000 hours out of them if they are kept up.
So keep up on the service and pay attention to coolant and oil levels!


----------

